# New campfire restrictions



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a press release from those who manage Utah's public lands. Starting June 14, campfires are prohibited almost anywhere except in official fire pits in official campgrounds. Actually, the restrictions are even broader than that, but I'll let you read for yourself.



> *INTERAGENCY NEWS RELEASE*
> 
> Bureau of Indian Affairs, Bureau of Land Management, National Park Service, Utah DNR-Division of Forestry, US Forest Service, US Fish & Wildlife Service
> 
> ...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Peterson! That restriction starts tomorrow!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh crapulence! I don't like
It . I wished common sense came into play!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bscuderi said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh crapulence! I don't like
> It . I wished common sense came into play!


Thats the problem, common sense doesnt prevail for just enough people that these restrictions come about by necessity


----------

